# Deep cycle battery recommendation



## fishjunky (Feb 10, 2014)

Well, I believe I have myself a boat lined up for purchase! Should be getting it this weekend. It's a sears gamefisher. 13'8" long and 63" beam. 

I need to get a battery for the trolling motor. I'll be using the trolling motor a good bit trolling for striper and crappie. I've seen several recommendations on here during the 3-4 months I've been lurking on the site, but now I can't remember what they were. What is a decent deep cycle battery I can get at a good price? I don't want to shell out for a blue top optima right now. I understand a cheaper battery might only last 2 years, and that's ok, I can step up to a nicer one next time. Right now, I have a lot of other expenses in setting up the boat so something in the $60-80 range would be good.

Should I get a group 27 or 31? I looked at some specs and the 27's I looked at were appx 55 lbs and the 31's were 63 lbs. Do the group 31 batteries give you significantly more discharge? Total weight for the rig is important for me, due to my tow vehicle and having the move the rig around the yard by hand. Pounds add up quickly.

Also, I plan on getting a battery tender charger to keep it charged up. Right now I have a battery tender jr. charger that I use for 12v 10ah sealed lead acid battery. Will the battery tender jr charge the full size deep cycle battery? I'm ok if it doesn't charge it quickly, I just don't want to damage either the battery or the charger. I need the battery to be charged when I go to get the boat so I can test the trolling motor (will affect the final price). 

Thanks!


----------



## simbelle (Feb 10, 2014)

First, if your only looking to spend 60 to 80 dollars the you need to keep an I on Craigslist, because even the cheapest deep cycle marine from WallyWorld will cost you a hundred bucks. Second, If your looking for battery life and run time you (IMHO) go with a series 31 AGM. They are not cheap, but they are what someone who uses the TM alot needs. 

I had 3 of these running my 101 Salt water Minn Kota on my center consule (with a 3 bank keeper) I personally used them 3 full days on one charge ( and I mean all day with alot of time at full.). They come with a 3 year warrenty, but have been known to last over 10 when kept on a keeper. Not light either at 75lbs. They aren't the cheapest but for me there are none better.

https://www.sears.com/diehard-plati...p-02850131000P?prdNo=1&blockNo=1&blockType=G1

I know this isn't much help, but I did all that research years ago.


----------



## bcbouy (Feb 10, 2014)

i use group 27 deep cycle marines from costco.they're inexpensive and i've been using the same ones for 5 or 6 years now. i don't know where you heard the cheap ones only last 2 years :? i just changed my mastercraft out of my truck because it was getting a little weak. its 12 years old.


----------



## fishjunky (Feb 10, 2014)

How much did the group 27 cost you if you don't mind sharing? Seems like Costco was what was mentioned. I was saying two years as a worst case, should last longer if taken care of. 

I looked around online and they do seem more expensive than I remember.


----------



## Kier (Feb 10, 2014)

I just bought a group 24 exide deep cycle 80ah battery for 68 dollars at a battery outlet. Make sure you research on how to maintain batteries to prolong your investment.


----------



## JMichael (Feb 10, 2014)

Pricing may vary by area but locally I can get a Walmart Everstart series 24, 27, or 29 after taxes for $81, $86, $94 respectively. You may get lucky and catch one of these batteries on sale that they have some times. Of course if you go with their MAXX series the price will be higher, but they have a better replacement warranty and a higher amp rating. I bought an Everstart MAXX 29 a while back and it's proved to be more battery than I've needed for a day of crappie or bream fishing and that's usually about 5 hours of trolling around. When this one wears out my next one will probably be a 27 series. 

I wouldn't try using a Battery Tender Jr. to charge one of these batteries. I own a couple of BT Jr's for my mower and motorcycle. They only charge at 1.5 amp and that's going to take way too long to charge a marine battery back up if it's discharged very much. IMO you're going to need at least a 5-10 amp charge rate if you hope to go fishing 2 or more days in a row. The BT jr will work as a float/maintenance charger but you'll want something with more output for charging with. I know you're working with limited funds but you'll want to get a smart charger at some point that has the capability to charge at higher amp levels and provide a float/maintenance charge function.


----------



## fishjunky (Feb 10, 2014)

Thanks.

The BT Jr. would be a one time thing, not continuous. I'm looking to buy a battery this week, and I just need something to charge it up before I go and test out the trolling motor to make sure it works. I just wanted to be sure that the BT Jr wouldn't get overheated or the slow charge would damage the deep cycle battery long term. I was going to order the full size charger online to save a few bucks.


----------



## JMichael (Feb 10, 2014)

If you go with one of the Walmart batteries, it will already have a partial charge on it so it will work fine to top it off with the BT jr. I'd suggest putting it on charger a few days before you want to use the battery. Another tip if you go with the Walleyworld bat, look for the colored sticker on top of the battery. That gives the yr/month the battery was manufactured. If you look in the back of the battery rack you might find a newer battery than the one in the front, so dig deep and get the newest one you can find. The sticker color changes each month so don't let that confuse you.


----------



## fishjunky (Feb 11, 2014)

Thanks.

I think I'm actually going to hold off buying a battery and rob a cranking battery off of something just to verify the trolling motor works. This way I can get a feel for the boat, etc before deciding which deep cycle battery to buy.

Do you guys put lead acid batteries in battery boxes or just leave them out if they are under a deck?


----------



## Country Dave (Feb 11, 2014)

_I use only “Delco Voyager” deep cycle batteries, 

I’ve used them for my cranking batters as well as my trolling motor batteries. I think the better part of 35 years and I’ve never once been stranded. I work for a GM retailer so I do get them for a good price but regardless of price I would still buy them. 
I get them for around $90, I replace them every 3 years. _


----------



## Kier (Feb 11, 2014)

A starting battery can only be discharged around 5 times before you kill it. You can use it to test the trolling motor to see if spins but do not test it for very long. I read some where to put them in boxes because the acid could eat through the aluminum if it had the chance.


----------



## ccm (Feb 12, 2014)

Get a battery box no matter what and secure it. Nothing worse than the battery tipping over, arking and blowing a hole in the boat while on the water. I have seen this happen to people before. Battery boxes are cheap anyways and come with what you need to secure it. They vary from $10 - $15 apeace according to size and brand. Mine are for group size 27, manufactured by Attwood. They were $11 apeace.


----------



## DanMC (Feb 13, 2014)

I like Optima Blue Top (marine)....they work great and last a long time,you'll need a battery box too !


----------



## Macrosill (Feb 13, 2014)

I would suggest you figure out what your usage will be and purchase a battery that fulfills those needs. If a Group 29 has enough reserve capacity to last you a day on the water then there is no need to spend a few hundred more per battery to get a Group 31.

If you troll constantly then you would need more battery than if you troll a few times per day in short spurts.

Figure out your average current draw multiplied by the amount of time you are going to use it and then find the battery that has a larger capacity than that. For estimation purposes I would use numbers that are at the peak end of usage so you do not go dead in the water on a heavy use day.

Until you figure out your power needs you can not buy the right battery to fit your usage. If money is of no concern then you could just buy some 8D for about 900 each and not worry about it.


----------



## muskiemike12 (Feb 13, 2014)

Menards now sells group 27 Exide marine batteries for $74.99. I picked mine up on sale for $65, two springs ago and it is still going good. I do keep it on the battery tender during the winter. I also have a 27 Diehard that I bought off the Sears website three years ago for $40. That was a heck of a deal!!!


----------



## bcbouy (Feb 13, 2014)

just a thought,try checking around your area for a place that sells reconditioned batteries.the ultimate trolling batt. setup is 2 6 volt sealed agm golfcart batteries.almost double the deep cycle.also remember that marine and deep cycle are not the same.


----------



## muskiemike12 (Feb 13, 2014)

Cranking and Deep cycle differ. Marine batteries are made for marine environments. You can also get a good deal at your local interstate battery store. They sell blems for $30. That is where I got my last cranking battery.


----------



## Darpa14 (Feb 15, 2014)

I use a group 27 walmart battery and it's going on it's fourth year. Keep them charged up and you will have no problems with them lasting. The big plus is that you can find a walmart about anywhere if it craps out.


----------



## rocket rich (Mar 8, 2014)

Any one use a 35 ah battery???? I want to try the battery that I use for my handicap scooter. don't know how long it will last but it is a rechargeable battery and runs my scooter all day long. Please comment on this???? :shock: :!: :!:


----------



## thill (Mar 22, 2014)

Personally, I like the group 29 batteries. Mine runs my MK Powerdrive all day long with no issues.

But my absolute fav batteries are the Optima AGM batteries. I've had a pair in my center console since I bought it 5 years ago, and nothing but flawless operation year after year. Really nice batteries!

-TH


----------



## bulrid8 (Mar 22, 2014)

Optimas are no longer a great battery. They were bought out about 5 years ago and the quality has gone down hill bad. The go to Agm in off-road world is the Odyssey or sears platinum, which is made by Odyssey. They are great batteries.


----------



## JoshKeller (Mar 23, 2014)

advanced auto when they are running 20% off online.


----------



## matzilla (Mar 23, 2014)

I use these...also use the red version for my starting battery. Have ran the red one with my trolling motor on a car topper boat with great results
https://www.farmandfleet.com/products/661626-duration-agm-blue-marine-battery.html

agm is by far the way to go


----------



## jethro (Apr 17, 2014)

Walmart sells group 27 EverStart deep cycle batteries for right around $70. Financially you are not that much worse off buying these. A high end AGM battery can cost you easily $300 or more but if you are using it for heavy trolling motor use you will still burn it in 4 or 5 years. A cheapo EverStart typically lasts me a year and a half, I crank with mine as well as heavy trolling motor use. So I spend $280 for the same amount of use that the $300-400 battery gets me. 

People will tell you that WalMart batteries are great with the warranty but remember that they are pro-rated warranties. Every month you own the battery the warranty value goes down. For example, if your battery dies 11 months after you buy it, you will get like $7 towards another battery.


----------



## basslipripper (Apr 23, 2014)

Costco sells Interstate Battery's at similar prices as Walmart ever-start battery's. I have had good luck with the ever-start battery's. I have one that was made in 2006 and it still holds a good charge. I think doing proper maintenance and having a good digital charger really makes all the difference with life on lead acid battery's. Id go with lead acid batteries over agm batteries simply because they can be serviced to an extent. Although AGM batteries tend to be lighter. Academy sports has excide vortex agm batteries on sale for $99. No experience but they are similar to optimas in design. Id go walmart everstart thats what im running in both boats and they are holding up awesome.


----------



## Loggerhead Mike (Apr 25, 2014)

I run delcos. 29 for cranking and 2 27s for tm.

If I were running a 12v tm I'd pair it with a 29 series

Reliability and cheapest are an oxymoron.


----------



## spacks013 (May 5, 2014)

I've had good luck with the FleetFarm brand ones, if you have "The Man's Mall" in your area. I bring them on week long camping-fishing trips and they last the whole time if you run on low. I think they were just on sale for about $70 with a core.


----------



## fishjunky (Jun 5, 2014)

I wound up getting a "blemished" group 27 from interstate batteries. 

Cost about $70 and I didn't have a core exchange. 

The blemish consisted of not having labels as far as I can tell. 

So far so good.


----------



## jojo (Jun 5, 2014)

I use Farm and Fleet 27 deep cycles. I pay around $80 a piece. Have had a pair of them for 4 years now and no problems.


----------

